# Dubbi installazione da Slackware

## socksz

Salve a tutti,

mi ero deciso a installare Gentoo Linux dalla mia distribuzione Slackware per via della rete funzionante che non potrei avere nel LiveCD di Gentoo.

Ho letto due topic a riguardo, e mi hanno portato a questo:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/altinstall.xml#doc_chap6

Ora, non ho capito una cosa:

 *Quote:*   

> Panoramica
> 
> Per prima cosa verrà creata una partizione dedicata a Gentoo modificando la dimensione della partizione Linux esistente, monteremo tale partizione, monteremo un tarball e lo decomprimeremo, effettueremo un chroot all'interno del nostro nuovo sistema e ne inizieremo la costruzione. Una volta terminato il processo di boot, effettueremo le ultime fasi di configurazione del sistema per accertarsi che sia in grado di effettuare il boot, e saremo quindi pronti per un reboot ed il successivo utilizzo di Gentoo. 

 

Scusate, non e` che mi potete spiegare come si svolge la faccenda?

Cioe`, io dovrei ridimensionare la mia partizione slackware? Io non vorrei ridimensionare slackware e distruggere tutto mettendoci gentoo..

ho gia` una partizione da 15 giga pronta per gentoo, ma da come ho capito dovrei installarla dentro slackware e perdere qualcosa?

Potreste chiarirmi queste cose perfavore?

grazie, saluti!

----------

## Deus Ex

Se l'hai già creata, non devi ricrearla, mi pare ovvio, no?  :Wink: 

Credo che il manuale voglia indicare solamente una procedura standard, ma se tu hai già fatto qualche passaggio, hai solo tempo risparmiato  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Onip

se hai già una partizione pronta allora non devi ridimensionare niente. Semplicemente monta quella partizione sotto

```
/mnt/gentoo
```

 o dove preferisci, fai chroot e dagli con l'installazione.

Byez

----------

## socksz

 *Onip wrote:*   

> se hai già una partizione pronta allora non devi ridimensionare niente. Semplicemente monta quella partizione sotto
> 
> ```
> /mnt/gentoo
> ```
> ...

 

ma allora.. ad esempio la partizione in cui ho slackware, e che utilizzo e` la /dev/hda3..

e quella in cui dovra` esserci Gentoo e` la /dev/hda7...

ma quindi, prima di tutto dovro` formattare la /dev/hda7 giusto?

poi procedere con mount /dev/hda7 /mnt/gentoo, e poi da dove devo continuare a leggere il manuale (o quel pezzo di guida per l'installazione da un altra distro)?

Cosi` potrei avere la rete funzionante, giusto? 

ciao, e grazie a tutti   :Wink: 

----------

## silvius

Se non hai ancora partizionato, parti da qui:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=4

Saluto

----------

## socksz

 *silvius wrote:*   

> Se non hai ancora partizionato, parti da qui:
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=4
> 
> Saluto

 

allora, io ho gia` partizionato tempo fa:

```

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1               1         243     1951866   1b  Hidden W95 FAT32

/dev/hda2             244        2593    18876375    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)

/dev/hda3   *        2594        7456    39062047+  83  Linux

/dev/hda4            7457        9729    18257872+   5  Extended

/dev/hda5            7457        7638     1461883+  82  Linux swap

/dev/hda6            7639        8854     9767488+  83  Linux

/dev/hda7            8855        9729     7028406    b  W95 FAT32

```

in /dev/hda3 c'e` slackware, che sto utilizzando tuttora,

e gentoo la vorrei in /dev/hda6, che tuttora c'e` un'installazione di Gentoo tramite LiveCD..

quindi, dovrei formattare giusto?

quello che non capisco e`, come mi chrotto dentro /dev/hda6 dopo che la monto su /mnt/gentoo?

EDIT: devo seguire questa guida? -> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/altinstall.xml -> Voce: Installare con Knoppix ?

devo anche dare: "mount -o bind /proc /mnt/gentoo/proc" ?

----------

## silvius

Non ho chiaro cosa intendi per installazione di gentoo su /dev/hda6.

Comunque io generalmente prima monto:

```

# mount /dev/hda6 /mnt/gentoo
```

Poi se hai la rete, ti scarichi i stage e lo snapshot di portage da rete altrimenti da cd. e poi estrai e procedi con l' installazione.

Per entrare in chroot:

```
# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# env-update

# source /etc/profile

# export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"
```

Comunque se leggi il manuale (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=0) c'è TUTTO, non cambia nulla il fatto che tu abbia un installazione di un' altra distro, anzi hai già i vari file di conf della rete .

Saluto

----------

## Onip

vuota la partizione /dev/hda6. Poi

```
# mkdir /mnt/gentoo

#mount /dev/hda6 /mnt/gentoo

#mount -o bind /proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

```

Poi prosegui l'installazione guardando il manuale.

N.B. Sono andato a memoria coi comandi, quindi controllali nell'handbook

Byez

----------

## socksz

Ok grazie mille..

quindi, visto che ho gia` una installato in /dev/hda6..

basta che cancello la partizione con fdisk e la ricreo, cosi` e` vuota..

dopodiche` procedo con i comandi dell'handbook che mi avete dato..

giusto?

saluti!   :Wink: 

----------

## silvius

 *socksz wrote:*   

> Ok grazie mille..
> 
> quindi, visto che ho gia` una installato in /dev/hda6..
> 
> basta che cancello la partizione con fdisk e la ricreo, cosi` e` vuota..
> ...

 

Basta che cancelli il contenuto di /dev/hda6 con rm.

Saluto

----------

## nikko96

 *socksz wrote:*   

> Ok grazie mille..
> 
> quindi, visto che ho gia` una installato in /dev/hda6..
> 
> basta che cancello la partizione con fdisk e la ricreo, cosi` e` vuota..
> ...

 

La partizione l'hai creata,non serve cancellarla e ricrearla di nuovo,piuttosto 

puoi formattarla prima del mount con

```
# mke2fs -j /dev/hda6
```

-se la rivuoi con ext3-cosi gli dai una bella pulita.

Quindi procedi con il mount e l'installazione di gentoo.

Ciao

----------

## Luca89

 *socksz wrote:*   

> basta che cancello la partizione con fdisk e la ricreo, cosi` e` vuota..

 

No, fdisk non cancella il contenuto delle partizioni, ti consiglio di riformattarla con il tuo fs preferito, montarla su /mnt/gentoo e montare la proc. Dopodichè segui il manuale, partendo da qua.

----------

## socksz

ok grazie mille, ora vedo..

voi mi consigliate reiserfs?

io ho sempre usato ext3...

voi che usate, e perche`?

saluti!   :Wink: 

EDIT: ragazzi partiamo male..

```
root@slack:socksz# chroot /mnt/gentoo/ /bin/bash 

chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory

```

perche`?   :Sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *socksz wrote:*   

> ok grazie mille, ora vedo..
> 
> voi mi consigliate reiserfs?
> 
> io ho sempre usato ext3...
> ...

 

Pietá, un altro thread sui filesystem no.

In generale c'é chi é contento di ext3, chi di XFS e chi di Reiser. E c'é anche chi non puó sopportare ext3, chi di XFS e chi di Reiser... ci sono dozzine di post dul forum  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> EDIT: ragazzi partiamo male..
> 
> ```
> root@slack:socksz# chroot /mnt/gentoo/ /bin/bash 
> 
> ...

 

Hai seguito i passi del manuale indicati in questo capitolo?

Sicuro?

Non hanno dato errori?

Perché se hai seguito tutte le istruzioni e il sistema non ha dato errori hai scompattato lo stage da qualche altra parte  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## socksz

No hai ragione tu, avevo sbagliato io.. tutto a posto finora..

solo una cosa..

avete detto che se installo da slackware ad esempio (dove la rete funziona), ho la possibilita` di installare Gentoo via network, ma una domanda stupida,

ma dopo che mi chrooto dentro /mnt/gentoo, nel nuovo sistema, come fa a funzionare la network? Non ci sono mica i moduli, i driver per la mia scheda, eccetera dentro quel "sistema".. come a funzionare la rete?

o sbaglio?

----------

## randomaze

 *socksz wrote:*   

> ma dopo che mi chrooto dentro /mnt/gentoo, nel nuovo sistema, come fa a funzionare la network? Non ci sono mica i moduli, i driver per la mia scheda, eccetera dentro quel "sistema".. come a funzionare la rete?

 

Nel manuale, al capitolo 6 viene detto di dare questi due comandi:

```
# mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

# mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev
```

Al termine dei suddetti comandi magicamente tutti i device dell'installazione principale saranno disponibili anche dentro il chroot.

----------

## xdarma

 *socksz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> allora, io ho gia` partizionato tempo fa:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

IMO, lasciare "solo" 9.5Gb a gentoo e ben 1.4Gb di swap è poco "equlibrato".

Non so quanta ram hai o cosa fai fare al pc, ma penso che se hai 1Gb tra ram e swap, dovresti essere abbastanza tranquillo e potresti dare maggiore spazio a gentoo.

----------

## socksz

no ma questa e` una specie di simulazione, sto aspettando l'uscita di slackware 11 per pulire tutto, dopo Gentoo avra` piu` spazio!

pensavo di fare una partizione fat32 separata per musica, dati eccetera, che normalmente tengo nella home.. ma ho pensato che

risparmierei un sacco di spazio se la facessi, cosi` se mi trovo su un altra distribuzione non ho bisogno di "trasferire" alcun file!

voi che dite? di quando dovrei fare la partizione di Gentoo facendo una partizione fat32 come ho detto in cui tengo musica, dati etc?

Fate conto che ho 1 GB di RAM, uso il pc come un desktop di tutti i giorni, per programmare, ascoltare musica eccetera insomma, una normale cosa!

Pero` volevo "attivare" la compilazione in RAM.. quindi che mi consigliate?

PS: e` possibile mentre installo, installare gnome da un binario come nella livecd?

ciao e grazie!

----------

## GiRa

Se hai la slack occhio al kernel! Se hai ancora il 2.4 potresti avere rogne.

Una volta mi è successo questo:

 - preparazione di un'installazione

 - copia dell'installazione su PC target con la slack

 - non riuscivo a fare il chroot a causa del kernel troppo vecchio. 

LiveCD ed ho risolto.

Se ti interessa avere un sistema operativo avviato, così da poter utilizzare il PC mentre installi, ti consiglierei Knoppix.

----------

## socksz

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Se hai la slack occhio al kernel! Se hai ancora il 2.4 potresti avere rogne.
> 
> Una volta mi è successo questo:
> 
>  - preparazione di un'installazione
> ...

 

No, nessun problema.. su slackware (dato che la utilizzo sul notebook) ho un 2.6 quindi (per adesso) non sto riscontrando problemi..

Comunque.. qualcuno sa se e` possibile installare *solo* Gnome tramite un pacchetto binario come nel LiveCD?

saluti.

----------

## silvius

 *socksz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> No, nessun problema.. su slackware (dato che la utilizzo sul notebook) ho un 2.6 quindi (per adesso) non sto riscontrando problemi..
> 
> Comunque.. qualcuno sa se e` possibile installare *solo* Gnome tramite un pacchetto binario come nel LiveCD?
> ...

 

Adesso non sono su gentoo, però penso proprio che esista il gnome*-bin, prova a vedere cosa ti dà "eix gnome" ( se non hai ancora eix , dai "emerge eix" )

Saluto

----------

## socksz

no.. non esiste uno "gnome-bin"..

devo perforza compilarlo?

Ma quindi non e` possibile installare pacchetti dall'GRP come nel LiveCD, solo per gnome ad esempio?

eppure qui ( http://gentoo-wiki.com/GRP ) dice:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The GRP consists of all packages required to have a fully functional Gentoo installation. They are not just the ones you need to have a base installation up to speed in no time, but all lengthier builds (such as KDE, xorg-x11, OpenOffice, Gnome, Mozilla, ...) are available as GRP packages too.

 

Qualcuno sa dove posso trovarli?

Grazie mille, saluti!   :Wink: 

----------

## Deus Ex

C'è anche scritto:

 *Quote:*   

> Note: The x86 and i686 GRP packages (for example packages-x86-2005.0.iso) are available on our mirrors

 

----------

## socksz

 *Deus Ex wrote:*   

> C'è anche scritto:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Note: The x86 and i686 GRP packages (for example packages-x86-2005.0.iso) are available on our mirrors 

 

si hai ragione, pero` un ultima cosa..

se io installo Xorg e Gnome dal GRP ad esempio,

dovrebbero essere le ultime versioni, ma se ne escono di nuove?

Non potro` aggiornare? Dovro` aspettare il prossimo package nella GRP?

Se e` cosi` va bene comunque.. perche` uso Linux per lavorare, quindi potrei installare Gnome, X11 e OpenOffice

tramite dei precompilati, e aggiornare ogni rilascio di una nuova release.

E` giusto come dico?

Per aggiornare devo aspettare ogni nuova release?

saluti   :Cool: 

EDIT: curiosita`.. secondo voi, quanto ci impiegherei ad installare Xorg + Gnome sul mio computer?

Ho un Centrino Core Duo 1.66 Ghz con 1024 MB di RAM.. 

Tempo stimato? Volevo "attivare" la compilazione in RAM, per non "caricare" troppo il disco, me la consigliate? bye.

PS: ma scusate un secondo.. io l'unico packagescd che trovo e` in: http://adelie.polymtl.ca/releases/x86/2005.1/packagecd/packages-x86-2005.1.iso

e sta nella directory 2005.1.. non posso prendere quello della 2006.1 ad esempio? non e` troppo vecchio quello della 2005.1? anche perche` non potrei aggiornare gnome and company, giusto?

----------

## Deus Ex

Senza offesa, eh,ma non credo che tu abbia colto appieno il senso di Gentoo, dai discorsi che fai. Anche perchè non capisco perchè dovresti aggiornare "a pacchetti precompilati". Se ho capito male io, scusami.

In ogni caso, se non ricordo male, mi sembrava di aver letto che da un po' i GRP non sono più supportati. Ma questa è un'informazione che ti do con beneficio d'inventario.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

i precompilati servono ad installare in fretta.

poi la gestione avviene tramite emerge e la compilazione dai sorgenti, non c'è scampo

la compilazione in ram non è altro che spostare su un disco ram le operazioni effettuate nella dir temporanea di portage. Per usare questa tecnica è sufficiente montare la dir /var/tmp/portage in ram così 

```
mount -t tmpfs -o size=600m none /var/tmp/portage
```

Questa operazione va fatta prima di emergere.

Esistono i pacchetti precompilati solo per alcuni SW lunghi da compilare come openoffice firefox thunderbird . Li riconosci perchè terminano con -bin . Il resto se lo smazza il compilatore. 

Per i tempi ci metterai ~48h considerato che è la prima volta che installi gentoo.

----------

## socksz

@Deus Ex:

io non voglio avere tutto precompilato  :Wink: 

io vorrei solamente Xorg e Gnome.. insomma, due grandi software da compilare! Per il resto compilerei tutto (apparte OpenOffice   :Very Happy: )

quindo volevo sapere (gentilmente) se voi sapevate se e` (e come) si puo` installare questi due pacchetti sfruttando i precompilati.

Da quanto ho letto nei vari thread sul forum, mi sembra di aver capito che se li installo da un packages cd, devo aspettare la prossima release per aggiornarli.

Pero` mi e` sembrato strano che, i packages cd ci sono solo fino alle 2005, poi, nella 2006, devi usare perforza il LiveCD per usare i pacchetti come Gnome, KDE,

eccetera, installandoli tramite GRP.

Quindi mi tocca perforza la LiveCD 2006.1? E per aggiornare Gnome dovro` aspettare la prossima release (2007.0  :Very Happy: ?) ?

Tutto qui, mi sembra di aver compreso abbastanza bene lo spirito di Gentoo, volevo solo risparmiarmi compilazioni come Gnome e Xorg.

@.:deadhead:.

si per l'installazione completa si`, 48 ore, ma in generale, solo per la compilazione di Xorg e di Gnome quanto ci dovrei mettere?

E` vero che la compilazione in RAM e` piu` veloce? Ho letto questo thread -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-469501.html

saluti   :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

è difficile da dire i tempi di compilazione, specie ora che xorg è modulare...

Si la compilazione in ram è + veloce e risparmia la vita al tuo disco

----------

## Deus Ex

Ti avevo risposto così solo perchè dal tuo post precedente mi era sembrato che non fosse come hai detto ora. Tutto chiarito comunque  :Very Happy: 

Per la versione dei pacchetti che ti servono, credo proprio che dovrai affidarti all'ultima relelase disponibile (e se è la 2005.1, non c'è scampo...).

In ogni caso, benvenuto in Gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## Luca89

Io ti consiglio di procedere per gradi:

Installare il sistema base e vedere se funziona (kernel, driver scheda di rete, etc etc)

Installare e configurare xorg (anche accelerazione 3d se Ã¨ necessario)

Installare e configurare Gnome

Mano a mano installare tutto il resto (browser, client di posta, e via dicendo)

----------

## randomaze

 *socksz wrote:*   

> io vorrei solamente Xorg e Gnome.. insomma, due grandi software da compilare! Per il resto compilerei tutto (apparte OpenOffice  )

 

Xorg, anche se "software unico" con la modularizzazione si comone di svariati pacchetti ed é quindi poco praticabile (peraltro da me ha impiegato un oretta per compilarsi. Tempo lungo ma non (molto) più lungo del tempo per firefox, thunderbird, qt3&4 e qualcos'alro che non ricordo.

gnome non é "un software" ma un desktop manager composto da numerosi programmi compilabili in maniera separata e indipendente (a parte le librerie di base, ovviamente)... anche per lui sarebbe abbastanza difficile pensare a una versione binaria da gestire in maniera simile a openoffice-bin e/o firefox-bin  :Wink: 

----------

## socksz

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Io ti consiglio di procedere per gradi:
> 
> Installare il sistema base e vedere se funziona (kernel, driver scheda di rete, etc etc)
> 
> Installare e configurare xorg (anche accelerazione 3d se Ã¨ necessario)
> ...

 

esatto, quello che pensavo anche io.. insomma ho provato ad installare attraverso la mia Slackware, tutto a posto sembrerebbe,

driver scheda di rete funzionanti, kernel a posto..

Appunto che ero arrivato al punto di installare Xorg, mi chiedevo se potevo installarlo attraverso un precompilato.

@randomaze:

hai ragione riguardo Gnome, ma allora il pacchetto nel GRP com'e` composto?

Cioè.. voi mi consigliate caldamente di compilarmi Xorg e Gnome (che sono le due compilazioni piu` ostiche)?

Ok, con Xorg ci vorra` un ora, con Gnome (piu' o meno)?

Fate conto che ho un Centrino Core Duo come ho detto in un post precedente (ovviamente con l'SMP attivato nel kernel).

Volevo subito attivare la compilazione in RAM, cosi` la sfrutto subito per questi due pacchetti, se mi convinco a compilarli!

Grazie per le informazioni,

saluti!   :Wink: 

----------

## Luca89

 *socksz wrote:*   

> Cioï¿½.. voi mi consigliate caldamente di compilarmi Xorg e Gnome (che sono le due compilazioni piu` ostiche)?
> 
> Ok, con Xorg ci vorra` un ora, con Gnome (piu' o meno)?

 

Io ti consiglio di compilare, come ti ho detto prima, sistemati per bene xorg (controllati tutti i driver, c'Ã¨ una guida sulla documentazione gentoo), poi appena hai Xorg funzionante passi a Gnome (per compilarlo ci vorrÃ  un po di piÃ¹ rispetto a Xorg, ma non moltissimo, sempre che usi gnome-light, perchÃ¨ se usi "gnome" completo ci vuole molto piÃ¹ tempo perchÃ¨ si tira dietro anche firefox).

----------

## socksz

Ok grazie,

pero` con gnome-light ho un gnome funzionante con tutte le sue applicazioni? (escluso firefox, evolution etc)

cioe`, e` la stessa cosa di gnome, tranne che non c'e` firefox giusto?

grazie, ciao!

----------

